# overnight parking Bilbao



## 2ps (Sep 13, 2008)

I am travelling Portsmouth - Bilbao ferry. Is there anywhere to stop overnight as I will not arrive untill 5.30 pm


----------



## gerri (Nov 26, 2007)

*overnight parking Bilbio*

Hi never been a problem staying on the dock until the next morning you will be one of many a friend of ours is travelling from Pompy on the 27th and is doing this tc


----------



## 2ps (Sep 13, 2008)

*parking Bilbao*

Thanks for info. Will be travelling Benicassam. Do you know of a good route. Could you recommend a night halt. Thinking of heading to Z Zaragoza then picking up free motorway to Sagunta. Do you know of any night stops on the way through - Thanks again


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

Some advice from a previous post here
Overnighting near Bilbao

We used the site described by TEAMHYMER and found it very good with the bus to the city going by the entrance. The sight to see in Bilbao is the Guggenheim Gallery, from memory closed on Mondays, but quite interesting from outside even. Lots of interest in the old city which the 58 bus gets you to.

Steve


----------



## gerri (Nov 26, 2007)

*overnighting at Bilbao*

Hi first there is a new tunnel system to get out of Bilbao very easy and about 2 euro to use (4 or 5 tunnels) cuts out all the traffic then we use the motorway (AP sixty eight) to Zaragoza you have to pay but this time of year we dont take chances overnight in Zaragoza at camping site the camping and caravan club winter sun book recomend then free good roads to Sagunto as you said good run we did it about 4 weeks ago no problem safe journey


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

Now the new outer Bilbao ring is open, tunnels through the mountain, if heading down the AP 68 I suggest you get out of Bilbao and look to sleep up somewhere further south, just an hour or two, although if you wanted it is perfectly possible to overnight in Zierbena, take a right at the roundabout as you exit the port, go to the marina, about a mile, and there is a huge car park overlooking the marina, it is quiet and a 10 minute walk into Zierbena village with about 6 resturants and bars as you walk in. There are some nice gentle walks. It is worth exploring Zierbena it covers two or three bays and is very pleasant, but hilly, up and down

Don't try and drive the motorhome via the village, it is a narrow, one track traffic light controlled, road, ie alternate single working, with an awkward exit at the top.

It can take up to 90 mins to unload, we were in the bowels on deck 3 this last time. We were next to last off.

I am being very careful to refer to the Zierbena ferry terminal, not the old river one or Santurtz. As far as i can see all ferry signs lead to Zierbena but the best route following place names is Santurtzi and not Zierbena. same with satnav, the Zierbena signs take you to the wrong bit of the village, La Arena, on the other side of the headland from the port. There has been a new road sign installation due to the new Bilbao outer ring opening so signage is up to date

Just a cautionary note, as you approch Bilbao from the south you should follow AP signs not A signs to go on the new outer ring, there are no ferry signs there and it is confusing at the junction between the two motorways, which both have the same number

AP is toll and tunnel, A is free and is busier and closer to the centre, they both merge just before the Zierbena Santurtzi turn off so you get to the same place on either

There is a big sandy beach and lots of parking, plus some nice cafes and bars, at Zierbena La Arena, as opposed to Z Puerta (where you could stay but is bleak, industrial and has no facilities). I still prefer Z Marina but you could wild camp at any of the three, at least out of season


----------

